# Thinking of a lower loft? Think again:



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Click Here

It seems as if everyone wants to play a lower-loft driver. Looking for that low, boring (not as in *yawn*) trajectory?

Might want to think again.

Very good read with some supportive articles and testing. It's pretty interesting what they came up with.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that when I got on the Titleist launch monitor I was hitting a 8.5 degree 985K and I hit it pretty low but it ran out forever. They suggested I try a higher loft, 9.5 which I hit higher but it carried further in the air.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

elizzy.jones said:


> I know that when I got on the Titleist launch monitor I was hitting a 8.5 degree 985K and I hit it pretty low but it ran out forever. They suggested I try a higher loft, 9.5 which I hit higher but it carried further in the air.



Resulting in longer drives I suspect?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I debate between using my 12* Big Ben and my 10.5* Hibore. The Hibore is longer and flies straight or slightly fades. The Big ben is straight or draws but gives up about 10-15 yards by visual inspection on the range. I have to keep in mind that this is range work.

Considering that I had driver-phobia and only hit the 3 W for a majority of cases, I have considered carrying two different drivers. One for dogleg rights and one for dogleg lefts - given the differences in my ball flight tendencies.

Next week, I will be doing a 4 day marathon of golf and will let you know what happens.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If you naturall hit the fall high than you may as well get a 10/9.5* driver but to be honest only the pros use 8/8.5* drivers and that is because they need the distance for those extra long holes


----------

